# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Problem with an MDX query

## msx

Hello every one,

I am beginning MDX and I have a problem with my MDX query. My purpose is to filter only the measure that has nothing and to exclude the NON EMPTY.So I try in Member calculate to type this: 



```
WITH MEMBER Measures.[ECRID] AS Count
   (Filter
      {[COMPTE].[ALL COMPTE]}, 
            [Measures].[ECRID]=NULL)
```

but it didn't work.So I try to find others ways with the Iff syntaxes but it will return me always 2 values which are the true (for the empty) and the false (for the non empty).This is not right since I wants to identify only the true and that impossible with a boolean.

I also try to exclude the non Empty with Count, but it will only exclude the empty.
So what could you suggest me to get only the empty value of my measures as the final result?

Thank you

----------


## msx

I solved the problem. Thank you

----------


## Island1

Sorry to have missed your question ... before you solved it.  Why not post what you learned, for the benefit of others?

Thanks!

Bill

----------

